# Need instruction as to how to install a vise



## flywelder (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Y'all, I have a wood vise to attache to my work bench. There were no instructions, no pictures. I have held the vise to the edge of the work bench, yet it is not obvious to me just how to attach this vise? The vise is a Columbian 6 1/2 inch vise ( by Wilton). This vise for some reason does not resemble other vises that I have seen attached to work benches, but I can not see why it does not? Have any of you installed one of these? Have you pictures you could post of it in place on your bench? I appreciate your help! Flywelder 9-23-2009


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you have a picture of it? I went to the Wilton website and it seems like all the vises are mounted to the top of the bench with 4 bolts.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You probably have to put blocking on the bottom side of the bench to bolt the vice to from the bottom. You want the top of the vice even in height to the benchtop so figure how much blocking you need, attach that and bolt the vice to it. (at least that is the way I did mine and I countersunk the fixed jaw into the end of the bench)


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Is it a woodworkers vice?*

Got a pic?




flywelder said:


> Hi Y'all, I have a wood vise to attache to my work bench. There were no instructions, no pictures. I have held the vise to the edge of the work bench, yet it is not obvious to me just how to attach this vise? The vise is a Columbian 6 1/2 inch vise ( by Wilton). This vise for some reason does not resemble other vises that I have seen attached to work benches, but I can not see why it does not? Have any of you installed one of these? Have you pictures you could post of it in place on your bench? I appreciate your help! Flywelder 9-23-2009


----------



## flywelder (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I think Daren may be correct. But first look at this image of the vice. The box it came in says 61/2 inch Woodcraft vise Columbian by Wilton
Flywelder


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Step one*

Remove the front jaw by unscrewing it all the way. Locate it on the edge of the bench where you think you want it. As was posted you might need a block underneath it to keep the jaws below the work surface. Depending on the thickness of the bench and the type of wood/material you can screw it directly to the edge using no 10 or no 12 wood screws, about 3" long drilling a pilot hole for the body of the screw and a smaller bit for the threads..Beeswax will aide in getting the screws into hardwood if that's the case

Step 2 reinstall the front jaw.
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## flywelder (Dec 3, 2008)

AH!!!

Great! Thanks a bunch!

Thanks to all !:thumbsup:


----------



## flywelder (Dec 3, 2008)

I have to ask, how do we place a "quote" or a "saying'...under our names like so many of you have?
and Such as woodnthings has with the smiley face icons.


----------



## flywelder (Dec 3, 2008)

well shock me! I have what I was asking about, and don't know how I created it:blink: :laughing: oh well :thumbup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"Beeswax will aide in getting the screws into hardwood if that's the case"

If, like me, you do not have beeswax laying around your shop then a bar of standard hand soap will work very well. Just drag the screw across the soap and then screw away.

G


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

OR:
You could pick up a toilet wax ring (the kind without the plastic insert) and have enough wax for a gazillion (or at least half a gazillion) screws. They're only a couple bucks & will last a loooong time.
GerryB


----------

